# Panasonic Plasma - VT50E zu GT50E



## Cyruz (8. April 2012)

Moin Moin und frohe Ostern,

habe mich nun schon eine Weile in die Plasma Thematik eingelesen, da ich vorhabe mir einen zuzulegen nachdem ich bei einem Kumpel ein Filmchen auf einem gesehen habe. Ich finde die BQ deutlich besser als bei LED´s - aber dieser Eindruck ist wohl sehr subjektiv, um gleich unnötige Diskussionen zu vermeiden 

Meine Frage ist, worin denn nun der Unterschied der im April erscheinenden VT und GT Serie ist ?? Es ist wirklich nur das Zubehör ( 2 Brillen + Webcam) ? Oder gibt es noch gravierendere Unterschiede die diesen Preisunterschied rechtfertigen ? Das Panel ist meiner Meinung nach dasselbe. Papierleistungsdaten auch, oder bin ich nu blind ?!

Wäre super wenn jemand Licht in meiner dunkle Welt bringen könnte 

Danke und Gruß

Cyruz


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Richtig. Es sind die Shutterbrillen, der Touchpad Controller. Mehr nicht. Desweiteren soll die VT Serie ein besseres Zündungsverhalten haben. Und in der GT Serie gibts es einen 42" der in der VT Serie fehlt. Mehr ist nicht. Trotzdem sind beide Serien momentan das non plus ultra bei Plasmas am Markt.


----------



## Cyruz (8. April 2012)

Meine Herren....die paar Extras lässt sich Pana aber ganz schön gut entlohnen. Ein Aufpreis des VT50E von 500 € gegenüber dem GT50E für 2 Brillen, Webcam und nem etwas schickerem Gehäuse scheint mir doch ein wenig übertrieben.

Was meinst du denn mit Zündungsverhalten ? Beide nutzen doch das neu entwickelte 2500 Hz ffd Verfahren, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Erst bei der Einsteigerklasse soll diese doch auf 1600 abgesenkt worden sein. 

(Btw. hat man bei der VT Serie noch eine Möglichkeit der Hardwarekalibrierung. Nützt einem aber auch nur was mit der richtigen Software und nem Messgerät, welches so viel ich gelesen habe nur Panasonic Vertragspartnern zusteht. Ich mag mich aber auch irren)


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Guck mal hier. Vielleicht findest du was: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=149&thread=11013


----------



## Cyruz (8. April 2012)

joar den Thread kenne ich schon, trotzdem Danke 

Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich bei den beiden techn. nun doch ersehen kann ist das Kontrastverhältnis. Beim GT ist´s  Infinite Black Pro und beim VT ist´s  Infinite Black Ultra. Da beide TV´s jedoch 24K Grauabstufungen schaffen frage ich mich, ob das wirklich so einen krassen Unterschied macht oder wieder mal nur eine Marketing-Strategie ist um die Kassen besser zu spülen.

Ich glaube da bleibt mir fast nichts anderes übrig als mir beide mal nebeneinanderzustellen und zu vergleichen. Den BDT-320 habe ich schon bestellt. Bin gespannt


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Cyruz schrieb:


> ob das wirklich so einen krassen Unterschied macht oder wieder mal nur eine Marketing-Strategie ist um die Kassen besser zu spülen.


Im Grenzbereich wirst du sicherlich einen Unterschied feststellen können. Sofern du 2 gesunde Augen dein Eigen nennen kannst.
Ich habe bei meinem gestern das erste mal ein pro Profil erstellt. Und siehe da das Bild ist bedeutend besser als bei den voreingestellten. Außer bei dem THX Mode. Dort habe ich nur den Gamma Wert angehoben um in dunklen Szenen feinere Nuancen zu haben.

Edit: Einen Pioneer hätte ich mir nicht geholt. Wenn dann einen Panasonic. Wegen der Kommunikation der Geräte untereinander. Das wäre aber auch der einzige Grund.


----------



## Cyruz (8. April 2012)

Ne Pioneer ist auch nicht mein Fall, der BDT 320 ist auch von Pana oder worauf beziehst du dich ? Pioneer vllt. bei Audio. Aber um vernuenftigen Sound mache ich mir Gedanken wenn ich in der neuen Wohnung bin und weiss wie alles Final steht.

Welchen TV darfst du denn dein Eigen nennen? 

Kann man nicht bei GT sowie VT diese Profile erstellen?


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Ich hatte in der Suche zu BTD 320 einen Pioneer gefunden. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd
Ich habe einen 50" GW 20 der nun nach knapp 2 Jahren erstmal richtig eingelaufen ist.
Ob bei der VT und GT Serie sich Profile erstellen lassen weiß ich nicht. Dazu must du im Menue den Punkt isfcc, falls vorhanden, aktivieren und du kannst jeder Eingangsquelle ihren separaten Modus zuweisen. Das würde ich aber in den ersten 200h Betrieb nicht machen, um ihn erstmal einzufahren. Und in der Einfahrphase immer schön aufzoomen bei 2,35:1 und 2,40:1 damit die elenden schwarzen Balken verschwinden. Aber das wirst du sicherlich bereits wissen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...k/58524-der-heimkino-bilderthread-14.html#137


----------



## Cyruz (8. April 2012)

Ich habe mir diesen bestellt Panasonic DMP-BDT320 3D Blu-ray-Player: Blu-ray-Player Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Wurde diese Jahr auf der CES vorgestellt. Mir kribbelts schon in den Fingern 



> Und in der Einfahrphase immer schön aufzoomen bei 2,35:1 und 2,40:1  damit die elenden schwarzen Balken verschwinden. Aber das wirst du  sicherlich bereits wissen.


Ich dachte von dem Kram sind nur die alten Samsung Plasma´s betroffen ? Naja was solls. Ein Auto muss auch erst eingefahren werden 

Edit: Nettes "Spielzeug" hast du in deinem Wohnzimmer


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Ho ho...da hast du dir ja gleich den Testsieger gegönnt. Gute Entscheidung
Was ich sehr gut finde: Slot in!!
Hier kannst du nochmal stöbern: Panasonic DMP-BDT320EG (DMP BDT 320 EG, DMPBDT320, DMPBDT320EG) Blu-ray-Player



Cyruz schrieb:


> Nettes "Spielzeug" hast du in deinem  Wohnzimmer


Weihnachten wird auf Marantz umgestellt da der Sony nun 11 Jahre auf dem Buckel und keine HDMI's hat. Inclusive  zwei SW - 450 Subwoofer | Klipsch


----------



## Cyruz (8. April 2012)

Danke. Das wollte ich hören  Kaufentscheidungen bestätigt zu bekommen ist immer ein gutes Zeichen. Und er soll ja eine fantastische DVD-Upconversion bieten. Das sollte beim Kauf eines Bluray Players zwar nicht Kaufentscheidend sein, da ich aber dennoch einige Filme besitze, die es nicht als BD gibt - eine durchaus feine Sache. Und ich finde den Preis auch nicht übertrieben. 

Fehlt mir nur noch die passende "Glotze" dazu. Ich werde mich definitiv zwischen dem neuen TX-P50GT50E und VT50E entscheiden. Wer da das Rennen macht, wird sich zeigen wenn ich beide Geräte mal im MM oder beim blauen Planeten verglichen habe. Mal schauen ob mir der Verkäufer den Plasma auch ausreden will ... dann bringe ich Ihn mit löchernden Fragen zum Schwitzen 

Und um meine Herzdame zu ärgern hat Panasonic auch gleich etwas mit dabei. Die werde ich nämlich brauchen um den Vortrag zu rächen, warum ich wieder soviel Geld für "technischen Schwachsinn" ausgegeben habe -  nämlich die Panasonic Wifi App für mein Adroid Phone. Dann kann ich Ihre Daily Soap ******** wegschalten und in den Wahnsinn treiben  - DANKE PANASONIC

Zum Audio: Ein feiner Receiver + passende Lautsprecher fehlen mir auch noch. Ich liebäugle ja mit dem Teufel Motiv 10. Über einen Receiver habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Macht erst wirklich Sinn wenn ich komplett eingezogen bin. Was hälst du von dem Teufel Set ?

Gruss


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Zum Teufel Set kann ich leider nichts sagen. Auch konnte ich noch keine in Aktion erleben. Aber anhand vieler Usermeinungen in diversen Foren sollen die Lautsprecher Spitze sein.
Ich für meinen Teil bin schon immer ein Fan von kleinen Satelliten. Bis 2008 spielte Bose bei mir auf. Mit dem neuen Haus zogen dann gleich 5 nigelnagelneue Brandis und Farenski mit ein. Leider stellen die keine Lautsprecher mehr her. Was will ich mit Satelliten? Ich kann mir einen richtig gute Sub dazu kaufen. Mit Trennfrequenzeinstellung und allen Schnickschnack dazu. Deswegen der Yamaha der noch bis Dezember mein Haus bewohnen wird. Und ab 12/2012 werden es dann 2 Klipsch werden. Die ich allerdings auch brauch, da ich riesige verglaste Flächen und Fliesen im Wohnzimmer habe. Und Glas ist ja bekannterweise nicht gut für einen ausgewogenen Klang. Um das auszugleichen werden es eben zwei Klipsch. Sie sind zwar nicht billig und auch nicht von der Stange, klingen aber um Welten besser wie alles was es bei MM & Co gibt.

*Edit:* Einen allzugroßen Druck solltest du aber vom Teufel Sub nicht erwarten. Aber wie immer: Ich kann mich irren.
http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/teufel_motiv10.shtml


----------



## Cyruz (8. April 2012)

Bei Audio bin ich auch echt zickig. Da kommt mir kein billig Mist rein. Übertreiben muss mans als "Privat User" natürlich auch nicht. Aber ich denke mit Teufel und nem vernünftigen Receiver kann man nichts falsch machen. 

Und Klipsch ist natürlich eine feine Sache. Habe einmal Standlautsprecher hören dürfen und es war wirklich ein Genuss. Ich kann leider nicht mehr sagen, welche das waren. Ist schon ein Weilchen her. Und 2 von den Bumsmachern sollten auf jeden Fall ausreichen. Wie kommts das du so viel Glas im Haus hast ? Wintergartenanbau als quasi-Wohnzimmervergrößerung ? Oder einfach nur eine riesen Fensterfront ?


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Hausneubau. Über Eck, Erker rausgebaut- der Sonne wegen- komplett alles Glas. Dazu noch 2 Fenster. Die vielen diversen Möbel aus einem Glas und Edelstahlmix nicht zu vergessen. Wir, mein Weibchen und ich, lieben diesen hypermodernen Stil. Wir mögen kein Holz. Auch alles das nicht, was danach aussieht. Es hat eben jeder einen anderen Geschmack.


----------

